# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Cilat jane kriteret per tu bere moderator ne forum?

## legjenda12

qfar  kusht  duhet  per   te  qen   moderator    kam   shperhe  interesim

----------


## Albo

Mund te lexosh temen me poshte, pa qene nevoja qe te hapesh teme te re.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...-Moderatorë%21

Postimi i pare ne ate teme (tema eshte kryeteme tek forumi i verejetjeve) jep listen e kritereve.

Albo

----------

legjenda12 (22-12-2014)

----------

